# Incra router lift



## Larry42 (Jan 10, 2014)

I just installed a new Incra masterlift 2 router lift. Made by Jessem. Beautifully made. Mounted it in a cast iron shaper top that I milled to fit. It lifts a Porter Cable 7518, 3.25hp router easily. The install went as per instructions but it took me quite awhile @ the milling machine to get the cut out made & rabbeted. The lift and lock work perfectly. The table inserts are very well designed and snap into place on the magnets. Bought the optional PC insert for the collars and a set of collars for it. I've never regretted buying quality. Everything about it is well thought out. Using the cast iron shaper top gives me a nice miter gage slot. Currently making a new base for it (old one was too crude for such a nice unit.)


----------

